# Fiber and cooked veggies



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi,I'm still struggling a lot to figure out what to eat to lesson the pain and constipation and would really appreciate it if you could tell me if veggies that are cooked very well and are very soft, still maintain any fiber? Also would cooking veggies very well possibly help reduce gas? Could overcooking all veggies cause them to lose all their nutrional value even if they are cooked in the microwave without water?So far, I can't find a single food that doesn't cause major pain. I have stopped eating dairy, for over 3 weeks now, however that does not seem to have made any difference.I was wondering if eggs (scrambled and omelets) are difficult to digest because I have been eating them everyday and am concerned they may be somewhat hard to breakdown, they do hurt a lot though, however I'm running out of foods to eat to enable me to function.Sorry about all these questions, I wish I could find something that could help me survive this pain and constipation and minimize it to some degree.I'm still battling to get off laxatives and even though I've halved them, the pain is still so bad.I did finally go to see a psychiatrist however he didn't have any knowledge about the brain-gut connection and was unable to help in any way.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - I'm so sorry to hear that you are still in such chronic pain. I really do hope that the doctors who are unable to help you are at least referring you to other specialists who possibly can. Cooking vegetables (fruits, too) definitely minimizes the impact of the insoluble fiber on your gastrocolic reflex, making these foods much less likely to trigger GI spasms and pain. The fiber is still there, however, and it will help with constipation. Cooking veggies will also help reduce any gas or bloating they could cause, and interestingly, cooking makes some nutrients more available (particularly iron). As long as you're not cooking things down to gray mush you will be getting plenty of nutrients from the vegetables. Microwaving them is a good way to go - add just a bit of water so they don't burn. You can also steam them.Stay committed to keeping away from the dairy and red meat. They will not help constipation and are very likely to worsen it.Eggs, like all animal proteins, are a bit difficult to digest. Using just egg whites will help here because the yolks have all the fat. Even better, if you can tolerate soy, is to mash tofu with a fork to the consistency of scrambled eggs and sautee that in a nonstick skillet with some sauteed veggies. You'll get the protein (in a much easier to digest form) plus soluble fiber. Can you eat oatmeal or brown rice? Both are whole grains but are very gentle on IBS folks, and they're really easy to digest. They also have lots of soluble fiber to help with the constipation.I hope you're feeling better soon.Best,Heather


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Heather,Thank you so much for your help and advise. I do feel a lot better now about the veggie situation thanks to you.I'm keeping away from dairy and I haven't eaten meat for about 30 years, so I guess meat isn't the problem.I'm a little concerned about the protein issue as I used to be a vegetarian before I got IBS-C and ate lots of grains, dairy, legumes, beans etc, but the last few months I have begun eating more animal protein. (Thats why I have so many questions about protein)I agree with you about the eggs and have only been eating the whites, yet they still cause pain that's why I was concerned about the digestion of protein.Is canned tuna in water generally easily tolerated?Unfortunately I cannot tolerate soy products (causes too much trapped gas and bloating) and starches/grains are very "clogging" for some reason. Probably because I don't drink enough water due to so much pain and pressure in my stomach. It's hard to believe that water causes more pain and symptoms than food! I have ice all day, which often helps me "go", but it's still not enough. The only other liquids I can tolerate are the "Green Foods" eg, Barley Grass, Green Magma, Veggie Magma which is a total of 5 glasses of liquid per day, plus the liquid in the fruits and veggies I consume. I guess that's still not enough liquid though.Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I can see why you're struggling to find a safe protein source. If you can't eat grains, beans, and soy, that does make things difficult. Tuna in water may be a good option - fish and seafood in general are very safe for IBS. Skinless chicken breasts will work too.Have you had any luck with alternative grains such as quinoa, soba noodles (buckwheat), kashi, etc.? What about potatoes, sweet potatoes, and yams? They should all be helpful for constipation and sometimes they're very tolerable for people who have trouble with rice, pasta, and breads.In general, all animal proteins can exacerbate constipation because they have very low water contents, the proteins themselves are much harder to digest than plant proteins, and they contain no fiber at all. It would be great if we could come up with some plant proteins for you that you can tolerate. It does sound like you're definitely not getting enough liquids. The green liquids are great, so do keep those up. How do you do with a pureed veggie soup? That could get some more fluid plus the vegetables and fiber. The ice may actually be causing some problems. Icy cold things make your muscles contract, and this can be trouble for IBS-D and IBS-C both. Are you able to slowly drink hot liquids, such as herbal teas or just plain hot water? The heat might help with the pain as well.Please keep me posted.Best,Heather


----------

